# tegu wont eat



## telsa.the.tegu (Feb 1, 2013)

hey everyone ive had my colombian for about a month now, and he still does seem to want to eat, i think hes eatin like once a week. is it because he is still new to me? he has good thickness in the base of his tail and doesnt look any smaller. the temps are good and humidity is just right. someone please help me. oh yah and all he does is sleep. i have to wake him up to spend time with me, dont worry im gentle about it.


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 1, 2013)

Do Colombians hibernate?


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 1, 2013)

I think there is debate about that.some say they don't hibernate...but who knows. Maybe temps/light schedule/etc could affect eating habits? Or maybe there is food preference in action. If feeding ground meat, for example, would live food like crickets or roaches trigger a response? Is the tegu wild caught? I know some parasites could cause lethargy and poor appetite. One can never tell, unless vet checked, and unless all other possibilities are explored to cancel out the most obvious, I would just keep trying different things. I have been told though that a healthy tegu will not starve itself.it knows what it needs and they do like to burrow and hide.so let him be and keep offering foods and plenty of water.also keep heat and humidity up.they need to bask to digest food.need uvb to properly metabolize calcium, etc. Hope I helped a little.i tend to ramble 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 1, 2013)

_Normal behavior for this time of year plus you've barerly had it a month. _


----------



## CmoneyAA (Feb 1, 2013)

Mine ive had for 4 days now hes a columbian and he does exactly the same. He comes out to eat and bask for like an hour and a half and sleeps all day , super skiddish too. From what I understand it just takes time and patience! An interesting adventure so far haha we are both skiddish of each hes a hopper and runner


----------



## telsa.the.tegu (Feb 12, 2013)

yah hes good now he actually ate the whole plate of food. ground turkey mixed with beef liver, some hard boiled egg and some tropical fruit blend with papaya. seems to really like that fruit for some reason ive tried all other fruits but nothin. super picky and spoiled


----------



## TeguBlake (Feb 12, 2013)

Congrates on that!, they warm up!


----------

